# Inglorious Bastards - FSK 16



## Breakyou9 (11. September 2009)

Hallo ,

mein Freund hat morgen Geburtstag (15) und wir wollen in den Film Inglorious Bastards gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Problem ist dass keiner von uns 16 ist.
Seine Mutter würde uns die Karten kaufen aber sie hat keine Zeit mit uns in den Film zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geht das?
Also dass sie nur die Karten kaufen muss und beweißen muss dass die die Erziehungsberechtigte ist?

Hoffe auf schnelle Antwort 

MFG  Breakyou9


----------



## Vanth1 (11. September 2009)

Breakyou9 schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> mein Freund hat morgen Geburtstag (15) und wir wollen in den Film Inglorious Bastards gehen
> 
> ...


sie muss euch bis zur kasse begleiten usw und kaufen dan jaa

oder ihr tut so als ob ihr und eure mutter karten kauft und ein kumpel wartet an der seite oder so dan kreigt er die karte der mutter und ihr könnt reinspazieren

oder ihr informeirt euch wann und welchen kino der film läuft und welcehr saal natürlich kauft karten für anderen film und geht da in basterds


----------



## Ol@f (11. September 2009)

Kann dir da leider keine klare Antwort geben. Aber bei uns im Kino würde das glaub ich gehen, da nur die Leute an der Kasse nachm Alter fragen und nicht die, die Karten abreißen. 

Notfalls für einen anderen Film Karten holen und dann halt in Inglorius Basterds reingehen, hab ich damals auch so gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SIERRA 117 (11. September 2009)

bei mir hat das immer beklappt, einfach die plätze vor reservieren und die karten einfach am schalter abholen!


----------



## Spectrales (11. September 2009)

Zum jüngsten Kassierer gehen den ihr findet. Die kontrollieren die Ausweise NIE


----------



## Badwitch22 (11. September 2009)

Also ich mach es immer so, dass meine Mum die Karten kauft und mit zum Einlass kommt. Dann müssen die dich reinlassen.


----------



## Rhokan (12. September 2009)

Also bei mir wars mal als ich in dem Alter war so dass wir in nen Film fsk 16 wollten, es aber nicht gereicht hat das nen Erziehungsberechtigter kauft, sondern der auch mitkommen musste (aber nicht konnte). Ka obs ne blöde Idee der Kassieren war oder Vorschrift


----------



## TheGui (12. September 2009)

Ich durfte damals(11) samt Begleitungs meines Paps nicht Jurassic Park 2( USK 12) im Kino anschauen O_o

Wiso könnt ihr dan in Begleitung eines erwachsenen nen USK 16 Film anschauen?


----------



## Pente (12. September 2009)

Entweder waren einige von euch schon ewig nicht mehr im Kino oder ihr habt echt seltsame Kinos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei uns würde das nicht funktionieren.


----------



## BimmBamm (12. September 2009)

"PG" (Parental Guiding) gilt nicht für FSK16, sondern nur FSK12:

(JuSchG § 11 Abs. 2: „(...)darf die Anwesenheit bei öffentlichen Filmveranstaltungen mit Filmen, die für Kinder und Jugendliche ab 12 Jahren freigegeben und gekennzeichnet sind, auch Kindern ab 6 Jahren gestattet werden, wenn sie von einer personensorgeberechtigten Person begleitet sind.“)
Im FSK16-Bereich finden sich meines Wissens nach keine entsprechenden Paragraphen!

Nach dem Gesetz ist es also bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils völlig unerheblich, wer da die Karten kauft. Es ist die Pflicht des Kartenverkäufers / Einlassers, das Alter jedes Filmzuschauers zu prüfen. Selbst der Kartenabbreisser kann, darf und muß einem Jugendlichen den Zutritt zum Vorführraum verweigern, selbst wenn beide Elternteile, Paten und Großeltern danebenstehen. Die FSK ist verpflichtend für die Kinovorführung: Steht da "ab 16" drauf, dann darf da auch nur "ab 16" im Saal sitzen. Bei etwaiger Kontrolle hat das betreibende Kino eine echte Arschkarte gezogen, die empfindliche Strafen nach sich zieht.

Merke: Wenn Du unter 16 'reinkommst, dann hast Du Glück gehabt. Es gibt allerdings kein Gesetz, daß Dir den Zugang erlaubt - auch nicht, wenn Mutti / Vati / sonstige "erwachsene" Bezugsperson meint, Du dürftest Dir den Film ansehen (immerhin dürfen sie Dir den Film später auf DVD zugänglich machen, ohne Strafen befürchten zu müssen).

Ein Tipp: Wenn Du unter 16 bist, dann solltest Du und Deine gesamte Bande schon während des Betretens des Kinos den Ball sehr flachhalten. Ein schönes Erlebnis (für mich; nicht in den Augen der Minderjährigen) vor der Vorführung von "Se7en" habe ich gehabt, als so eine babbelnde, sich selbst inszenierende Bande meinem Nebensitzer (seines Zeichens einer meiner besten Freunde) auf den Keks ging. Der hat sich in seiner Eigenschaft als Polizist mal kurz in den Dienst versetzt und die Ausweise kontrolliert (das dürfen nämlich Polizisten in ihrer Freizeit, wenn sie ein Vergehen vermuten - und auch Leute mit kurzem Irokesenschnitt und Tätowierungen auf den Oberarmen können Bullen sein, selbst wenn ihre Begleitung aus "langhaarigen Bombenlegern" besteht). Das Exempel einer großen Horde das Kino verlassender Halbwüchsiger inklusive Verweis an die zuständigen Kräfte vor Ort hat zu einem sehr angenehm ruhigen Filmabend geführt - zumindest in unserer Nähe quakte keiner dazwischen oder benutzte irgendwelche filmstörenden Hilfsmittel wie Laserpointer oder gar Handy.

Es ist zwar keiner der Hauptgründe, warum meine "bessere Hälfte" und ich die Anwesenheit eines bestimmten anderen Paares für einen Kinobesuch bevorzugen, aber es ist doch sehr angenehm, wenn man weiß, daß zumindest die minderjährige Show-Fraktion bei etwaigen Nervverhalten sehr schnell entfernt werden kann (ist seitdem allerdings nicht mehr vorgekommen - in vielen Fällen reicht eine höflich-bestimmte Aufforderung, doch bitte die Klappe zu halten; eine etwas grobere Ausführung hat es dann bis jetzt in den schweren Fällen auch getan).


----------



## Vartez (12. September 2009)

mhhhhh war mit 14 schon in nem Film ab 16 ^^.
Bei uns Frage die nich wirklich nach dem Alter (auser bei FsK 18)
Naja hat vl auch daran gelegen, dass ich mit 14 schon recht Groß und Alt aussah :>


----------



## Sascha_BO (12. September 2009)

Da habt ihr wohl nur 2 Möglichkeiten... bemüht euch, daß ihr beim Kartenkauf erwachsener wirkt und ihr mit etwas Glück nicht nach dem Ausweis gefragt werdet (aber das funktionierte damals schon eher schlecht als recht) oder warte bis Weihnachten und kauf ihm die DVD. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (12. September 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> "PG" (Parental Guiding) gilt nicht für FSK16, sondern nur FSK12:
> 
> (JuSchG § 11 Abs. 2: &#8222;(...)darf die Anwesenheit bei öffentlichen Filmveranstaltungen mit Filmen, die für Kinder und Jugendliche ab 12 Jahren freigegeben und gekennzeichnet sind, auch Kindern ab 6 Jahren gestattet werden, wenn sie von einer personensorgeberechtigten Person begleitet sind.&#8220
> Im FSK16-Bereich finden sich meines Wissens nach keine entsprechenden Paragraphen!


Nice... entweder die Leutchen hinter der Kasse lassen Kinder in USK 16 Filme rein, oder wie mich damals trotz meines Paps der dabei war eben nicht in Filme ab 12 .

das stinkt mir schon zimlich, hätt mir den Film damals gern im Kino angeschaut!

Sind die meisten Verkäufer chronisch inkompetent?


----------



## Vanth1 (12. September 2009)

Der größte fehler den ihr machen könnt falls ihr doch rein kommt ist aufmerksamkeit auf euch ziehen.Wir waren beim start von sweeney todd im kino der ist ab 16 wir waren alle noch 14 oder 15,wir waren damals zu viert.Drei von uns haben die karte für den film bekommen,man hat uns halt geglaubt wir seien 16 ohne zu kontrollieren.Der vierte aber war für sein alter nicht grade groß^^Ihm haben sie halt incht geglaubt.Also kaufte er karte für nen anderen film.Wir trafen uns im kinosaal.Wir hatten auch sehr gute plätze die frei waren,da der film schon ne woche lief.
Ab und zu liefen dan auch paar "Aufpasser" wie wir sie nannten rum.Der ´"kleine"  hampelte rum und konnte nicht ruhig sitzen so das er langsam aber sicher die aufmerksamkeit auf uns zog.^^


----------



## Carcharoth (12. September 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> ... Polizistenstory ....




i lol'ed IRL
Genial! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou9 (12. September 2009)

ok hab mich im Kino erkundigt..
jetzt gucken wir "Isch kandidiere" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (12. September 2009)

Mich wundert eher, dass der Film bereits ab 16 ist. Also entweder es existiert tatsächlich eine geschnittene Fassung, oder die FSK hat bei diesem Film (meiner Ansicht nach) gänzlich danebengelangt. Schon allein Plot - amerikanische Eliteeinheit macht in Übersee Jagd auf Naziskalps - und Regisseur Tarantino sollten die Verantwortlichen der USK zu Denken geben.
Trotzdem natürlich ein genialer Film. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (12. September 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Zum jüngsten Kassierer gehen den ihr findet. Die kontrollieren die Ausweise NIE


Nach meinen Erfahrungen absoluter Blödsinn. Gerade junge Leute, sei es im Supermarkt bei Alkohol und Zigaretten, oder eben an der Kinokasse, sind da i.d.R. strenger, da ihnen eher auf die Finger geschaut wird.


----------



## Camô (12. September 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Sind die meisten Verkäufer chronisch inkompetent?



Sie sind eher chronisch unaufgeklärt.


----------



## M1ghtymage (12. September 2009)

man kann auch einfach edit drücken anstatt 3 posts zu machen...


----------



## Sin (12. September 2009)

Wie süß. Zum Glück "darf" ich mit meinen 26 Jahren in jeden Film rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (13. September 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> man kann auch einfach edit drücken anstatt 3 posts zu machen...


sein Avatar läst einige unschöne schlüsse zu ^_^


----------



## dalai (13. September 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Mich wundert eher, dass der Film bereits ab 16 ist. Also entweder es existiert tatsächlich eine geschnittene Fassung, oder die FSK hat bei diesem Film (meiner Ansicht nach) gänzlich danebengelangt. Schon allein Plot - amerikanische Eliteeinheit macht in Übersee Jagd auf Naziskalps - und Regisseur Tarantino sollten die Verantwortlichen der USK zu Denken geben.
> Trotzdem natürlich ein genialer Film.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso, gar nicht so viel Gewalt. Ein paar Schiessereien, ein Inferno, ein paar Mal ein abgeschnittener Scalp und die Szene, in der der "Bärenjude" diesen deutschen Soldaten schlägt (mit dem Baseballschläger) Da hätte ich schon von Tarantino erwartet das er es in Zeitlupe zeigt, mit schön viel Blut, wie in Kill Bill  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






Kaga-chan schrieb:


> ist auch tausendmal besser! Oo



Ich kenne "Isch kandidiere!" zwar nicht, aber deine Aussage stimmt nicht. Oder es ist einfach Geschmackssache^^





In Inglourious Bastards finde ich Till Schweiger, Christoph Waltz, Eli Roth und Brad pitt sehr gut spielen, wobei ich die leistung von Dianne Kruger nicht so überzeugend finde.


----------



## Minastirit (13. September 2009)

also der film ist meiner meinung nach sicher besser als isch kandidiere..
aber liegt wohl daran das ich diesen typ einfach gar nicht mag .. also seine rolle die er spielt 

aber wie vorposter schon sagte
von tarantino hab ich mehr blut erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (14. September 2009)

wenn das kino ein richtiges arschloch ist, dann sagen sie dir beim kartenkauf das der film ab dem und dem alter ist und verkauft dir die karten. die überraschung lauert dann beim einlasser der kntrolliert und dich raus filtert und du deine karte nicht umtauschen kannst(bei saw5 erlebt [ich selbst ging in hannibal raising, war wohl auch die bessere wahl^^])


----------



## TheGui (14. September 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> In Inglourious Bastards finde ich Till Schweiger, *Christoph Waltz*, Eli Roth und Brad pitt sehr gut spielen, wobei ich die leistung von Dianne Kruger nicht so überzeugend finde.


Christoph Waltz hatt wirklich genial gespielt!

wens dafür keinen Award gibt dan screw Hollywood!


----------



## TheGui (14. September 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Bei mir in Augsburg, komm ich mit 15 in Filme ab 18 cO


Verkäufer *Sind *chronisch inkompetent


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (14. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Wie süß. Zum Glück "darf" ich mit meinen 26 Jahren in jeden Film rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warte mal bis Filbe bis 25 Jahren rauskommen :-P

Ansonsten frag ich mich immer wieder was so schön am Kino ist, ich hab es nie Verstanden und will es ehrlich gesagt nich verstehen. 
Persönlich gehe ich ungern alleine ins Kino und wenn ich mit 2 oder 3 leute hingehe lohnt es sich dann eher den Fim auf DvD zu kaufen und im Laden um die Ecke ne Cola und Knabberkram zu kaufen.

dan ahben wir nen gemütlichen DvDabend auf geilem Fernseher(leider "nur" HDReady), haben unsere Ruhe, können jedoch rumblödeln wie oft wir wollen, und pausen zum Pipimachen einlegen wann wir wollen.

Aber wie gesagt ist wohl Geschmackssache.

MfG Gerald


----------



## Kaldreth (14. September 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Mich wundert eher, dass der Film bereits ab 16 ist. Also entweder es existiert tatsächlich eine geschnittene Fassung, oder die FSK hat bei diesem Film (meiner Ansicht nach) gänzlich danebengelangt. Schon allein Plot - amerikanische Eliteeinheit macht in Übersee Jagd auf Naziskalps - und Regisseur Tarantino sollten die Verantwortlichen der USK zu Denken geben.
> Trotzdem natürlich ein genialer Film.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So sehe ich das auch! Hab mir den Film angeguckt und wundere mich, dass hier steht, er sei erst ab 16! 

Mich würde mal interessieren wie viele aus dem Film gegangen sind und wirklich glauben, dass es genauso gewesen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (14. September 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> Warte mal bis Filbe bis 25 Jahren rauskommen :-P
> 
> Ansonsten frag ich mich immer wieder was so schön am Kino ist, ich hab es nie Verstanden und will es ehrlich gesagt nich verstehen.
> Persönlich gehe ich ungern alleine ins Kino und wenn ich mit 2 oder 3 leute hingehe lohnt es sich dann eher den Fim auf DvD zu kaufen und im Laden um die Ecke ne Cola und Knabberkram zu kaufen.
> ...


Das liegt wohl auch an der Exklusivität von Kinofilmen. Du siehst Filmplakate und Previews im Fernsehen und bist einfach heiß auf den Film. Außerdem wirken bestimmte Blockbuster wie Transformers oder demnächst 2012 einfach intensiver auf den Zuschauer. Und Kinopopcorn ist eh das Beste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. September 2009)

Schonmal in einem extrem geilen Film ganz vorne gesessen? DAS kriegst du mit keinem Fernseher der Welt hin, das Gefühl!


----------



## Camô (14. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Schonmal in einem extrem geilen Film ganz vorne gesessen? DAS kriegst du mit keinem Fernseher der Welt hin, das Gefühl!


Kommt aufs Kino an. Ironischerweise saß ich mit Freunden in Inglourious Basterds ganz vorne, weil man sich beim Ticketkauf missverstanden hatte. Da es ein äußerst gutes Kino, fiel das nicht mehr so ins Gewicht. Da die Szenen im besagten Film aber eher überschaubar sind, mag das auch ok sein. In Transformers beispielsweise hätte ich meinen Kopf aber wie bei einem Tennisspiel hin- und herbewegen müssen. Das wäre dann nicht mehr so lustig.


----------



## TheGui (14. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Schonmal in einem extrem geilen Film ganz vorne gesessen? DAS kriegst du mit keinem Fernseher der Welt hin, das *Gefühl*!


Die Augenschmerzen, oder den starren Nacken?

bin bis jetz 1x vorne gesessen... und ok es war kein besonders gutes Kino ^^

Lieber is es mir hintere Hälfte möglichst mittig!


----------



## EspCap (14. September 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Christoph Waltz hatt wirklich genial gespielt!



Das muss man echt sagen, ja... ich fans nur geil wie der in dem Kino auf einmal angefangen hat fliessend italienisch zu reden ^^
Aber auch ansonsten ein sehr guter Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (14. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Schonmal in einem extrem geilen Film ganz vorne gesessen? DAS kriegst du mit keinem Fernseher der Welt hin, das Gefühl!


also eine vernünftige soundanlage sowie ein gut auflösender (flachbild)fernseher vorrausgesetzt hinkt das kino meilenweit hinter her

edit: hab ich eigentlich schon erwähnt das ich diesen film total überbewertet finde und über ein durchschnittlich in meinen augen nicht hinaus kommt?^^


----------



## Sascha_BO (14. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Schonmal in einem extrem geilen Film ganz vorne gesessen? DAS kriegst du mit keinem Fernseher der Welt hin, das Gefühl!


Das Gefühl, die beschissensten Plätze im ganzen Saal erwischt zu haben?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Premiere zum "Herrn der Ringe" erlebt... man sitzt (gefühlt) 2m vor einer (gefühlt) 50m breiten Leinwand und schaut ständig von links nach rechts um bloß nix zu verpassen. Das war so ein unvergeßliches Gefühl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,daß wir uns den Film am nächsten Tag nochmal aus der letzten Reihe angesehen haben.


----------



## Hans-Martin (16. September 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Nice... entweder die Leutchen hinter der Kasse lassen Kinder in USK 16 Filme rein, oder wie mich damals trotz meines Paps der dabei war eben nicht in Filme ab 12 .
> 
> das stinkt mir schon zimlich, hätt mir den Film damals gern im Kino angeschaut!
> 
> Sind die meisten Verkäufer chronisch inkompetent?



Es ist doch hinlänglich bekannt, dass man ,um an einer Kinokasse zu arbeiten mindestens den Abschluss des 1. Staatsexamens in Jura an einer Eliteuniversität nachweisen muss, also kann man doch von Inkompetenz in dem Fall nicht sprechen.

Ich ginge sogar so weit zu behaupten, die Inkompetenz liegt einzig und allein auf Seiten der Institutionen und Menschen, die solche Gesetze verabschieden.
Die Ironie des Ganzen entzieht sich darüberhinaus auch noch jeglicher Vorstellungskraft, Mama und Papa bezahlen auch noch schön Steuergelder als Bürger dieses Landes um sich dann vorschreiben lassen zu müssen, welcher Film ihren Kindern zugemutet werden darf und welcher nicht.


----------



## Hubautz (16. September 2009)

Hans-Martin schrieb:


> Mama und Papa bezahlen auch noch schön Steuergelder als Bürger dieses Landes um sich dann vorschreiben lassen zu müssen, welcher Film ihren Kindern zugemutet werden darf und welcher nicht.


Lass mal Mama und Papa aus dem Spiel. Die haben in der Regel nämlich etwas irreale Vorstellungen vom Entwicklungsstand ihres Sprösslings. Ich habe vor vielen Jahren mal in einer Buchhandlung in der Kinderbuchabteilung gejobbt. (Ja damals hat man noch Bücher gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Eltern die ihren Kindern ein Buch kaufen wollen, fragt man wie alt  der/die Kleine denn sei. Jeder aber ausnahmslos jeder der Befragten hat geantwortet „Er/sie ist xy Jahre alt, aber geistig schon viel weiter.“


----------

